# cat saliva toxic?



## Rosey (Mar 20, 2007)

Is cat saliva toxic to bunnies like it is for birds?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Mar 20, 2007)

I've never heard this (and hope it's not true).My cat grooms my rabbit and my rabbit grooms the cat. Never had anyproblems so far, but I am very curious to hear the answer to thisparticular question for obvious reasons. :shock:


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 20, 2007)

I am going to guess on this one as I really don't know the answer.

I know that cat saliva carries a lot of bacteria and when a cat bitesthat because of the positioning of the teeth that the bite can be deep.

I know that some people have extremely deadly reactions to cat bites and that they can cause massive infection.
I am going to say that a cat biteprobablyisdeadly to a rabbit ,however the saliva itself in licking abunny most likely is not.


----------



## Haley (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree, Maureen. I dont have time to researchright now, but I do believe its just the danger of infection from abite that is toxic to bunnies. 

I have a friend who does rehabbing of cottontails and that is one of the most fatal things to the bunnies, cat bites. 

Rosie, did your cat attack your bunny or are you just asking for reference?


----------



## Rosey (Mar 20, 2007)

No no attacks at all..just asking because catsaliva is very toxic to birds..as in being ingested and I was curiousabout that in relation to the bunny.


----------



## Haley (Mar 20, 2007)

I would think its fine to have a cat around yourbunny along as there is no danger of him/her biting and attacking. Youalso have to be careful of claws, which cats tend to use when theyplay. 

Glad your bunny is okay, I got scared for a sec!


----------



## Rosey (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh i would have been in panic mode if he had been attacked or something.

I am watching the cats very closely especially the kitten. He is verygood about not using his claws when *I* play with him but that doesn'tmean he'll be equally careful with the bunny. We let bunny out now whenthe cats are up..less stress on bunny.


----------



## Runestonez (Mar 20, 2007)

Cat saliva is not toxic to bunns...however catbites can be! My BIL almost lost his hand a year or so agowhen he got bitten by a cat. Within a couple of days the handwas so bad he was hospitalized and had to have IV antibiotics to saveit.

We have 5 cats and they regularly groom our bunn Dandi. Hewill groom them as well...the only thing the vet warned us about wasthe fur and it making bunn sick! We used to have a bunn thatpassed away in 2005 (unrelated) and she was a single bunn and wasbonded to a couple of our cats. She lived with them 24/7 andthey all groomed each other! So as long as there is no bitingor licking of open wounds...I think you are OK!


----------

